# Cold weather varieties



## redwineleo (Jan 14, 2007)

Anybody have an idea if Cab Franc vines could tolerate Nebraska weather? A site I saw said they can survive up to 25 below zero. I have a small space in my back yard where I was thinking of trying some plantings. I know Nebraska weather isn't condusive to the reds I like (Cab, Cab Franc, Sangiovese, Zinfandel), but maybe the Cab Franc can tolerate it? I'm also concerned about having a corn field butting up to my back yard. I have no idea what chemicals, if any, the farmer uses. Is this a hopeless location?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2007)

Not knowing just where you live I can't say with any certainty. It looks like Nebraska goes from zone 4 to zone 6. Cab Tranc is a zone 6 vine, so depending where you live it might survive with some precaustions. Check the USDA Hardiness Zone maps and you can get a pretty good idea of the zone you are in. I really doubt if Cab franc can ripen fruit after 25 deg below F. They might not die, but I think you would prefer to get some ripe fruit if you grow them. 


Here's a link
http://www.usna.usda.gov/Hardzone/hzm-nm1.html*Edited by: appleman *


----------



## Angell Wine (Jan 14, 2007)

The chemical part should be alright but you might talk tothe farmerbefore you plant. Most crops have gone to Roundup Ready varieties which the grape vine can handle. Any broad leaf herbicides like 2,4-D will kill them dead in a heart beat.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 14, 2007)

Yes, if they grow wheat down there you could run into problems with 2-4-D.

If the farmers down there do any aerial spraying you could also run into problems with drifting from other chemicals.

Check out this Web Site from the U of Nebraska on grape growing...

http://agronomy.unl.edu/viticulture/research.htm

http://agronomy.unl.edu/viticulture/*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## redwineleo (Jan 14, 2007)

appleman - we're on the edge of zoned 4b and 5a. The crop behind me is corn and has been for the 14 years I've lived here. It's just killing me to let the space go to waste. I love tomatoes, but you can only grow so many, thus the grape idea. I also know there's a professor at the U of NE that specializes in vineyards, so I suppose I should contact him. Guess I can always get some Cab or Cab Franc grapes fresh from Missouri to feed my desire.


----------

